
Ask HN: How does iCloud.com work? - urs
I was recently on iCloud, and as a designer who has now got into coding, I was just wondering what technologies were necessary in creating a website like iCloud.com?<p>I always feel like the website feels like desktop software, and I was just wondering if anyone had any insight into how it&#x27;s made.<p>I&#x27;m just very interested in how things work, and figured HN would be the best place to ask this type of question.
======
dangrossman
It was built with a JavaScript framework called SproutCore.

[http://sproutcore.com/](http://sproutcore.com/)

